# Trucks Gone Wild @ Soggy Bottom-St George, GA



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just saw this on their website, Dec 9,10,11. Just over the state line in GA, 30 min from Jacksonville. Who's goin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

For sure next year I will be going to this event cause my brother will be living up there so I got a place to stay lol.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

were going with a big group of ppl we are gonna be there early sat morn


----------

